# 25" and up walk behind mowers



## Kgj1119 (Oct 17, 2019)

What is the best mower in this size group? I know everyone has there opinions, so tell me what makes them the best


----------



## Socks (Jul 26, 2019)

I'm sure the two mains you'll hear are the time master and cub cadet - but I've never been impressed with either of them. This is what I would recommend if you need size and are adamant on sticking with a walk behind:

https://www.exmark.com/products/mowers/walk-behind/commercial-30


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

YBravo 25" Commercial is a tank.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Pemt13 said:


> YBravo 25" Commercial is a tank.


I snapped this photo at GIE. Someone here mentioned that they OEM it for Bad Boy.


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

Another I looked at was the Ferris FW15. It is 32" and Hydro Drive. $2999 sticker though


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

is the Ybravo a steel or cast deck?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Ybravo mowers are steel


----------



## luckybb (Oct 15, 2019)

I don't have a 25 inch walk behind lawn mower, but ever had a Greenworks 20 inch. It works very smoothly and has a light weight


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Socks said:


> I'm sure the two mains you'll hear are the time master and cub cadet - but I've never been impressed with either of them. This is what I would recommend if you need size and are adamant on sticking with a walk behind:
> 
> https://www.exmark.com/products/mowers/walk-behind/commercial-30


How is this mower any different from the Toro-labelled "Turfmaster"?


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Pete from GCI Turf uses a Ybravo mower on his own lawn.

If he uses one. It must be ok


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Interested in this too. One of my buddies just bought a house with .4 acres and I have been directing him towards Timemaster and the CC600.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

I have an Emark 30 I use occasionally. It is a heavy mower aimed at the commercial cutters who need to fit through gates that the bigger mowers won't. It has one speed (fast) and is built like a tank. Cut is average.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Socks (Jul 26, 2019)

Green said:


> Socks said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure the two mains you'll hear are the time master and cub cadet - but I've never been impressed with either of them. This is what I would recommend if you need size and are adamant on sticking with a walk behind:
> ...


There are a few minor differences. Different transmissions, different wheels, some minor differences in engaging and changing HOC. I linked the Exmark as at the time is was ~$200 cheaper and this thing is built like a tank and will last a long long time.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Buffalolawny said:


> Pete from GCI Turf uses a Ybravo mower on his own lawn.
> 
> If he uses one. It must be ok


For $1400 for that mower, he better like it!


----------

